# How much ?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 15" MacBook Pro that I'm selling. Three years old. I paid $1,700 at Apple Store. I have no idea of a fair price to ask for it. Suggestions?  Someone in my condo building is asking about it - for his son to give to son's HS age children. Don't think man in building realizes differences between Macs and PCs. (Sell it here if anyone is interested.)


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I would recommend looking it up on amazon and craigslist to see how much they are going for.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately computers depreciate quickly. The same specs that sold for $1700 3 years ago are probably more like 500 new now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Unfortunately computers depreciate quickly. The same specs that sold for $1700 3 years ago are probably more like 500 new now.


Thanks, Chad. That's what I was thinking, but had no idea really.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live very near a  MacSpecialist. Called there this morning. I think they will buy it for a decent amount.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

What did you upgrade to?  I had a MacBook Pro 15", about 3 yrs old.  I gave it to my son to put in their store.  I upgraded to a 13" MacBook Pro..not retinal display though..and I also have the iPad4 .. and an iPad5... and..and..and....I need all the toys.  LOL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got $575 from MacSpecialist.  They said they try to do at least a little better than Apple would give for it.  I still had original box, cords, disks and most, if not all, paper inserts.  Everything there.  

I got same thing -- least $$ 15" MacBook Pro without retina display.  That works well for me.  Only software I got was MS Office 2011 for Mac.  I have my share of iToys -- iPad 1, iPhone 4S, iTouch, few nanos in the past.


----------

